# One of Each, Please



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I want a Standard in almost every one of these patterns! 

These 33 Dogs With The Most Unique Coats On Earth Took My Breath Away. My Favorite Is #7!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i like the hercule poirot look!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Mother Nature plays wonderful tricks!!!! Love all the pups with heart markings, of course!!!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Those are really cool pics. They are all interesting but I really like the dogs with the faces on them!


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

So amazing! I like the dog face.


----------

